# Wlan Einrichtung. Access point / Inet



## apro (5. November 2005)

Hallo, auch wenn ihr dieses Thema sicher schon öfter hattet, wäre es schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

*Ausgangslage:*
Desktop PC: 
- usb x-micro wlan 11g usb adapter , der als access point läuft.
- Verbindung ins internet über qsc(raspppoe)
- Windows xp Sp2 

Netzwerkkarte ip: 212.202.41.50
Standartgateway: 212.202.41.50

wlan usb ip: 212.202.41.51
Standartgateway: 212.202.41.50

Notebook:
-wlan karte prism 802 11g wireless adapter
windows xp home Sp1

ip:212.202.41.52
Standartgateway 212.202.41.51

*Stand der Dinge:*
Ich sehe das wlan vom notebook aus, kann auch dem wlan joinen. 
Internetfreigabe auf der qsc verbindung ist aktiviert. 
Firewall als problem schliesse ich aus.

*Problem:*
Ich möchte gerne mit meinem notenook ins Internet, was mache ich falsch?

Wenn ihr mir helfen könntet würde ich mich sehr freuen.

mfg apro


----------



## rohrbold (6. November 2005)

Also zwei Sachen sind mir irgendwie unklar, aber vielleicht vertue ich mich auch. Einmal frage ich mich, wie Du mit Deinem Rechner ins Internet kommst, da Du ihn selbst als Standardgateway angibst. Über Modem o.ä.?
Zum anderen habe ich Deine IP Adressen noch nie für private Zwecke gesehen -- habt ihr die reserviert oder hast Du Dich da "vertan", denn ich kenne nur 
10.0.0.0 bis 10.255.255.255,
172.16.0.0 bis 172.31.255.255 und
192.168.0.0 bis 192.168.255.255

Fehlerquellen sind häufig: Netzwerkmaske richtig setzen und testen, ob es vielleicht nur am DNS liegt, also mal eine IP Adresse aus dem Internet direkt anpingen.
Außerdem solltest Du mal bei Deiner Konfiguration sicherstellen, ob Dein AccessPoint nicht auch als solcher noch explizit eingestellt werden muss und/oder ob man Weiterleitung bei ihm noch anschalten muss.


----------



## apro (6. November 2005)

Also der desktop pc kommt über qdsl ins Internet und bekommt die addresse zugewiesen. 
Und ich sehe gerade das ich die falschen ips angegeben habe und somit es auch die die eingebene feste ip bei dem access point und dem wlan das notebooks blödsinn sind.

Danke. 

Ich probiere das jetzt mal mit den richtigen Addressräumen.
Fehlerquelle nicht als Access Point, kann ich ausschliessen, ist eingestellt. 

Ich kann aber bei der access point software eine bridge auswählen, kannst du mir da sagen ob ich nobridge lassen soll oder........?


----------



## apro (6. November 2005)

Also ich habe euch mal screens gemacht.
Vllt. könnt ihr mein Problem nun besser verstehen. 

Ich kann vom lapi ja den PC anpingen, aber nicht umgekehrt. 
Und obwohl die Internetfreigabe aktiviert ist, komme ich nicht vom lappi ins inet. 

Bitte helft mir. :-(
http://www.muhmann.com/apro/pc.jpg
http://www.muhmann.com/apro/pc2.jpg
http://www.muhmann.com/apro/laptop.jpg


----------



## rohrbold (7. November 2005)

Probier doch mal das mit der Bridge aus. Ansonsten stimmt noch etwas mit den Einstellungen der Standardgateways nicht so ganz ... Das Du von Deinem PC nicht auf Deinen Laptop kommst, liegt wohl daran, dass Du für Deine WLAN-Karte das Gateway 192.168.0.1, also die Ethernetkarte Deines PCs, angegeben hast und es von dort nicht mehr weiter geht.
Aus dem Grund finde ich übrigens immer einen Router mit fester IP wesentlich einfacher zu konfigurieren, falls mal andere PCs angeschlossen werden sollen ;-)

Steht denn vielleicht noch etwas im Handbuch Deines QSC Modems?
Mmh, also mit diesen PPP Verbindungen hatte ich leider noch nie so richtig was zu tun und dann auch noch unter Windows ...


----------



## apro (7. November 2005)

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.
Mit der bridge hatte ich durchprobiert. Ging nichts.

Welche ip sollte ich denn dann angeben für den gateway, immer unter den gedanken, dass es mein ziel ist von notebook aus ins internet zu kommen?


----------



## apro (7. November 2005)

tjoar als gateway muss ich einfach nur die zugewiesene ip des qsc adapters nehmen.


----------

